# Renting your points for a Disney Cruise



## icydog (Apr 12, 2018)

I ran across a website that will rent your points out and then use that money to get you on a Member Cruise.  You won’t have to pay the $95 exchange fee and you can use non-developer, non-DVC, purchased points bought after March 1, 2011.

 I’m not positive how they do it unless they us set you up with a member who books the cruise for cash in your name and their membership.  But why would the owner do that? Are they paid $$.. I’m at a loss but maybe I’m missing something very obvious.


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 12, 2018)

I know David’s Rentals advertises that you can book cruises with the points that they rent on your behalf. 

Essentially, they rent your points, you pay cash for the cruise.

Not sure how that ties into the Member Cruise.

https://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-cruise.asp


----------



## Dean (Apr 12, 2018)

icydog said:


> I ran across a website that will rent your points out and then use that money to get you on a Member Cruise.  You won’t have to pay the $95 exchange fee and you can use non-developer, non-DVC, purchased points bought after March 1, 2011.
> 
> I’m not positive how they do it unless they us set you up with a member who books the cruise for cash in your name and their membership.  But why would the owner do that? Are they paid $$.. I’m at a loss but maybe I’m missing something very obvious.


It's basically a rental in both directions.  Just compare to renting and paying cash on your own, while I haven't compared, I suspect it's still cheaper just to rent out and book elsewhere for the cruise.  You have more control and less aggravation overall.


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2018)

My interest is solely the Member Cruise.  That’s the only Disney cruise I care about.  How can I rent my points to get on the Member Cruise if I bought post 2011? I don’t want to list the website but they used the term _“cruise swap”_


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2018)

icydog said:


> My interest is solely the Member Cruise.  That’s the only Disney cruise I care about.  How can I rent my points to get on the Member Cruise if I bought post 2011? I don’t want to list the website but they used the term _“cruise swap”_



OH NEVER MIND.. THIS POINT SWAP IS NOT FOR THE MEMBER CRUISE!   IT'S FOR ANY OTHER DISNEY CRUISE.I KNEW IT!  I'M AN IDIOT!!


----------



## Dean (Apr 13, 2018)

icydog said:


> OH NEVER MIND.. THIS POINT SWAP IS NOT FOR THE MEMBER CRUISE!   IT'S FOR ANY OTHER DISNEY CRUISE.I KNEW IT!  I'M AN IDIOT!!


Give yourself a break, we've all done something similar many times and will again.  I didn't realize your goal was to get on the member cruise but assumed it was to use points to get a better value than through DVC directly.  The only indirect way I know to get on a member cruise is to have someone who qualifies reserve for you.  A qualifying member can reserve up to 4 cabins and I don't believe there's any restriction on who the cabins have to be for.  Obviously entrusting such matters to a third party is difficult so I'd only want to do so where I was comfortable.  I haven't been on a member cruise and I don't think I want to, Kool-aid drinkers would drive me crazy.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 13, 2018)

Can't you simply use cash for the Member's Cruise?


----------



## Dean (Apr 13, 2018)

bendadin said:


> Can't you simply use cash for the Member's Cruise?


Not unless you meet the qualification with qualified points


----------



## bendadin (Apr 13, 2018)

Dean said:


> Not unless you meet the qualification with qualified points



So would I need to have that number of direct/grandfathered points?


----------



## Dean (Apr 13, 2018)

bendadin said:


> So would I need to have that number of direct/grandfathered points?


Correct, you'd have to be grandfathered for before the first set of changed.  Basically if you can't use points for a cruise, you can't do the member cruise.


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

I bought 25 OKW points from Disney Vacation Club last year. If I remember correctly members may pay for the Member Cruise with cash. Since I own 25 Developer points would that allow me to pay for the Member Cruise with cash?


----------



## Dean (Apr 14, 2018)

icydog said:


> I bought 25 OKW points from Disney Vacation Club last year. If I remember correctly members may pay for the Member Cruise with cash. Since I own 25 Developer points would that allow me to pay for the Member Cruise with cash?


Yes, as long as you have qualified points you can do the member cruise on cash.


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean said:


> Yes, as long as you have qualified points you can do the member cruise on cash.



That’s so cool.  Thanks!!


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 14, 2018)

What are the advantages of going on a DVC member cruise other than mingling with fellow DVC owners? I went on a Disney Bahamas Cruise and hope to go again some day. I loved Castaway Cay.


----------



## Dean (Apr 14, 2018)

icydog said:


> That’s so cool.  Thanks!!


Sure.


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

Weimaraner said:


> What are the advantages of going on a DVC member cruise other than mingling with fellow DVC owners? I went on a Disney Bahamas Cruise and hope to go again some day. I loved Castaway Cay.



The Member Cruises always have interesting speakers. They give out presents every night to every person in your cabin. The ships make two stops at Castaway Key. There are kids, but usually fewer of them, so that your kids will have the kids' clubs and counselors to themselves. It costs more than a regular Disney Cruise though.


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean said:


> Give yourself a break, we've all done something similar many times and will again.  I didn't realize your goal was to get on the member cruise but assumed it was to use points to get a better value than through DVC directly.  The only indirect way I know to get on a member cruise is to have someone who qualifies reserve for you.  A qualifying member can reserve up to 4 cabins and I don't believe there's any restriction on who the cabins have to be for.  Obviously entrusting such matters to a third party is difficult so I'd only want to do so where I was comfortable.  I haven't been on a member cruise and I don't think I want to, Kool-aid drinkers would drive me crazy.



Hi Dean, I was just going through my Alerts and found your post above. Thanks a lot for saying all that reassuring stuff. I really thought I had lost my mind. After all these years as a member, I am still flummoxed sometimes. 

As far as the Kool-aid, it is fun comparing resorts, points (_et al) _with other members. There were the DVC trivia games, that I always won, but there are other things, non-Disney Vacation Club, as well.


----------



## Dean (Apr 14, 2018)

icydog said:


> Hi Dean, I was just going through my Alerts and found your post above. Thanks a lot for saying all that reassuring stuff. I really thought I had lost my mind. After all these years as a member, I am still flummoxed sometimes.
> 
> As far as the Kool-aid, it is fun comparing resorts, points (_et al) _with other members. There were the DVC trivia games, that I always won, but there are other things, non-Disney Vacation Club, as well.


I'm sure there are things I'd enjoy but other things that'd drive me crazy.  It's certainly not worth it to me to pay more, esp when I don't see Disney in general as worth more than other comparable cruise lines.  We're taking the family with grandkids in 2019 and we'll likely do it in a few more years as the younger ones are older but I'm guessing that'll be it for DCL for us unless something changes.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean said:


> Correct, you'd have to be grandfathered for before the first set of changed.  Basically if you can't use points for a cruise, you can't do the member cruise.



I have a direct contract. Hmm.


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I have a direct contract. Hmm.


With direct points historically (not a minimum of 75 pts) one could pay cash for a member cruise.  For non member cruises or to use points at all, one would have to pay one adult on points in total.


----------



## elaine (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes for paying cash for members cruise  with small direct points. Did it with 35 direct points. Members cruise has nice additional lecturers and entertainment such as lead broadway singers from Mary poppins and Tarzan sang songs including from upcoming Frozen play. Voice of goofy was MC for beach games. Disney engineeer for rollercoaster talked about early days at disnyland Disney animators went thru how an animated movie is done etc. We loved it. Didn’t really care about the gifts. Didn’t really mingle with anyone and talk about dvc on the cruise.


----------

